
Google Maps Timeline - Redoubts
https://www.google.com/maps/timeline
======
Redoubts
Submission Statement: While I'm sure this is very old, I hadn't realized it
existed. And it's very strange to see a history of my every movement, every
day, for several years -- mostly correlated with my owning an Android phone.

